# Changing the system email



## billli (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi:

During bootup:


```
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #6: Fri Nov 18 16:16:23 EST 2011
    root@fqdn:/usr/src/sys/i386/compile/GENERIC i386
```

I was wondering, how to 1) disable that email address, or 2) change that email address.

Thanks


----------



## aragon (Dec 27, 2011)

It's not really an email address.  It's derived during kernel compile time from the user performing the compilation (root) and the host upon which the compile is performed (fqdn).

You can change it by recompiling your kernel.


----------



## Mormegil (Dec 30, 2011)

Not sure whether this is what you're looking for or not, but I'm assuming you want to change the address that emails to root get sent to.

You can edit /etc/mail/aliases to accomplish this.


```
# Pretty much everything else in this file points to "root", so
# you would do well in either reading root's mailbox or forwarding
# root's email from here.

#root:  me@my.domain
```

You can either change it to an email address or a system user.


----------

